# Erosione



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ecco quello che mi sta capitando.
Erosione.
Mi sto consumando dentro.
Ho persone che mi vogliono bene e che mi vorrebbero stare vicino, ma le sto sistematicamente allontanando.
Meccanicamente passo la giornata tra il lavoro, casa e pulciosi (i miei cani e gatti).
Al lavoro faccio finta di nulla, anzi scherzo, rido...
Qui cerco di scrivere con leggerezza, leggo i thread aperti nelle varie sezioni, in qualcuno dico la mia...
Poi vedo lei, sempre più inutile nella routine familiare. È due giorni che per i suoi superficiali colpi di testa, mi costringe a correre e rimediare alle sue assenze. Senza preavviso. E bellamente abita con me mentre continua a frequentare l'altro. 
Ma io non reagisco, nessun cenno, nessuna parola.
È appena uscita.
Diluvia.
E io mi consumo da dentro. 
Non provavo sensazioni del genere da tanto tempo.
Mi spaventa ricordare l'ultima volta che sono stato tanto male interiormente, non era un bel periodo della mia vita.
Vaffanculo...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ecco quello che mi sta capitando.
> Erosione.
> Mi sto consumando dentro.
> Ho persone che mi vogliono bene e che mi vorrebbero stare vicino, ma le sto sistematicamente allontanando.
> ...


Mmmmh non reagisci perché non riesci ( ma sapresti cosa fare ) ? O perché ti senti svuotato ? .. Non so dalla mia poca esperienza da tradita sconsiglio il proseguimento della convivenza fino a quando non si è giunti ad una decisione definitiva e la si è messa in pratica. Convivere, significa consumarsi e non fa bene.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mmmmh non reagisci perché non riesci ( ma sapresti cosa fare ) ? O perché ti senti svuotato ? .. Non so dalla mia poca esperienza da tradita sconsiglio il proseguimento della convivenza fino a quando non si è giunti ad una decisione definitiva e la si è messa in pratica. Convivere, significa consumarsi e non fa bene.


Non ha dove andare, non voglio sbatterla fuori di casa.
Ma vorrei che si sbrigasse a trovare la sua strada. Non so quanto riesco a continuare così...


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ecco quello che mi sta capitando.
> Erosione.
> Mi sto consumando dentro.
> Ho persone che mi vogliono bene e che mi vorrebbero stare vicino, ma le sto sistematicamente allontanando.
> ...


Non riesci a stringere i tempi dell' allontanamento?
Sei in una situazione da cui ti devi levare al più presto.
Io non so se riuscirei a tollerare al tuo posto, non so' sinceramente cosa farei.
Per quello che puo contare mi immedesimo nella tua situazione e ti esprimo tutta la mia umana solidarietà.


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Averla ancora in casa non ti aiuta.

Dovresti darle una scadenza per andarsene. Anche se sara' un momento triste. 

Nascondere la cosa neppure.

NON C'E' bisogno di raccontare i fatti tuoi, ma dire che ti sei separato se capita il discorso puoi farlo, con naturalezza.

SPERO TU abbia almeno un amico o amica, oppure parlane qui, non facciamo  certo fatica  ad immedesimarci.

Quando e' passato poco tempo c'e' ben poco da dire per consolare,  solo fare un po' di compagnia.

:abbraccio::abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non ha dove andare, non voglio sbatterla fuori di casa.
> Ma vorrei che si sbrigasse a trovare la sua strada. Non so quanto riesco a continuare così...


Capisco, il rischio è che si crogioli nello stato attuale. In fondo a lei per ora va bene, tu sai tutto, lei ha la sua vita relazionale,  diciamo che la prospettiva di continuare così per diverso tempo, lo corri.  Ecco, in questo lasso di tempo indefinito, salvaguarda te stesso, evita di implodere. Capisco che la ami ancora ma il tuo benessere prima di tutto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non riesci a stringere i tempi dell' allontanamento?
> Sei in una situazione da cui ti devi levare al più presto.
> Io non so se riuscirei a tollerare al tuo posto, non so' sinceramente cosa farei.
> Per quello che puo contare mi immedesimo nella tua situazione e ti esprimo tutta la mia umana solidarietà.


Grazie.
Anche se sto di merda non voglio andarmene. È la mia casa. Ci sono i miei piccoli (i cani potrei portarli via, ma i gatti non si spostano dal loro habitat) ed è stata lei a volermi lasciare. Ha già detto che se ne andrà via. Ma intanto rimane e mi lascia in stand-by, in una sorta di vita-non vita.
Oggi sto davvero male, ma davanti a lei non preferisco parola...


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Anche se sto di merda non voglio andarmene. È la mia casa. Ci sono i miei piccoli (i cani potrei portarli via, ma i gatti non si spostano dal loro habitat) ed è stata lei a volermi lasciare. Ha già detto che se ne andrà via. Ma intanto rimane e mi lascia in stand-by, in una sorta di vita-non vita.
> Oggi sto davvero male, ma davanti a lei non preferisco parola...


Un abbraccio


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non ha dove andare, non voglio sbatterla fuori di casa.
> Ma vorrei che si sbrigasse a trovare la sua strada. Non so quanto riesco a continuare così...



Pero' scusa non e' accettabile  che ti tradisca e che ti sfrutti.

E so di cosa parlo.

Fino a quando non si sa pazienza, ma adesso non puo' farsi i cavoli  suoi e non avere la sensibilita' di capire che soffri.

Stai attento perche' tu hai dato per scontato che se ne andra' lei, ma certe persone sorprendono.


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Anche se sto di merda non voglio andarmene. È la mia casa. Ci sono i miei piccoli (i cani potrei portarli via, ma i gatti non si spostano dal loro habitat) ed è stata lei a volermi lasciare. Ha già detto che se ne andrà via. Ma intanto rimane e mi lascia in stand-by, in una sorta di vita-non vita.
> Oggi sto davvero male, ma davanti a lei non preferisco parola...


Forse devi dirglielo. Devi dirle che vederla e sapere dell' altro ti fa stare male.
Mettila di fronte alle sue di responsabilità, non per il passato, per il presente, per quello che succede ora.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Anche se sto di merda non voglio andarmene. È la mia casa. Ci sono i miei piccoli (i cani potrei portarli via, ma i gatti non si spostano dal loro habitat) ed è stata lei a volermi lasciare. Ha già detto che se ne andrà via. Ma intanto rimane e mi lascia in stand-by, in una sorta di vita-non vita.
> Oggi sto davvero male, ma davanti a lei non preferisco parola...


Dalle dei tempi ( tuoi), se ti mostri fermo o un po' stronzo mica si ammacca ! Questo per dirti che il tuo silenzio rischia di avallare la sua immobilità.


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Quello che frequenta e' sposato?  Perche' se lo fosse  non se ne andra' mai.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Averla ancora in casa non ti aiuta.
> 
> Dovresti darle una scadenza per andarsene. Anche se sara' un momento triste.
> 
> ...


Sono una persona normalmente molto socievole, nel corso della mia vita ho coltivato delle belle amicizie. Con uno mi sono già confidato, ma non basta. Sento che ho bisogno d'altro. 
Voglio poter vivere la mia vita, e in questa situazione rimango intrappolato in qualcosa di grottesco. La amo, quindi una parte di me non vorrebbe se ne andasse.
Ma so che finché non leverà le tende non potrò far chiarezza dentro di me...



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capisco, il rischio è che si crogioli nello stato attuale. In fondo a lei per ora va bene, tu sai tutto, lei ha la sua vita relazionale,  diciamo che la prospettiva di continuare così per diverso tempo, lo corri.  Ecco, in questo lasso di tempo indefinito, salvaguarda te stesso, evita di implodere. Capisco che la ami ancora ma il tuo benessere prima di tutto.


Non so come salvaguardare me stesso. Mi sto facendo del male non agendo. Lo so e non faccio nulla per impedirlo. Non mi riconosco. Io non sono così...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sono una persona normalmente molto socievole, nel corso della mia vita ho coltivato delle belle amicizie. Con uno mi sono già confidato, ma non basta. Sento che ho bisogno d'altro.
> Voglio poter vivere la mia vita, e in questa situazione rimango intrappolato in qualcosa di grottesco. La amo, quindi una parte di me non vorrebbe se ne andasse.
> Ma so che finché non leverà le tende non potrò far chiarezza dentro di me...
> 
> ...


Parti da qui, rifletti su questo. Sei consapevole che non vuoi vivere questa situazione di stallo, questo è il punto di partenza.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Un abbraccio


Grazie Simy


disincantata ha detto:


> Quello che frequenta e' sposato?  Perche' se lo fosse  non se ne andra' mai.


No, mi ha detto che è uscito anni fa da una convivenza è attualmente vive coi suoi genitori


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo me dovresti dirle che è il caso che si muova ad andarsene


----------



## Divì (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie Simy
> 
> No, mi ha detto che è uscito anni fa da una convivenza è attualmente vive coi suoi genitori


Adolescente di ritorno. Ottimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie Simy
> 
> No, mi ha detto che è uscito anni fa da una convivenza è attualmente vive coi suoi genitori


Ma quanti anni ha ?


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me dovresti dirle che è il caso che si muova ad andarsene


La logica mi imporrebbe quello che hai scritto. Ma in qualche modo anche se mi sta facendo del male voglio "proteggerla". Lei 11 anni fa ha lasciato tutto per me. Famiglia, amici, lavoro. Si è dovuta ricostruire una vita, ricominciare daccapo. In qualche modo sento di doverle dare almeno il tempo di organizzarsi prima di ricominciare nuovamente.
Lei lo vede che soffro. Perché io non sono quell'ameba che si trova in casa questi giorni... Ma in questo periodo di transito prima della fine è capitato A ME di consolarla dopo una crisi di pianto.

Pensavo di star gestendo in maniera troppo fredda la situazione.
Mi accorgo adesso che sto piangendo dentro...


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2015)

Un periodo di inerzia, mi portò ad "esplodere" in un momento. Una Scared che non conoscevo. Dopo mi sono rigenerata. Penso che stavo accumulando le forze per agire, in concreto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni ha ?


So solo che è più "vecchio" di me di un paio di anni. Non lo conosco. È di lui onestamente frega un cazzo.
L'ho persa io, non voglio confronti ne ritorsioni. 
Ho capito subito di averla persa dallo sguardo di lei mentre mi confessava di volersene andare...


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> La logica mi imporrebbe quello che hai scritto. Ma in qualche modo anche se mi sta facendo del male voglio "proteggerla". Lei 11 anni fa ha lasciato tutto per me. Famiglia, amici, lavoro. Si è dovuta ricostruire una vita, ricominciare daccapo. In qualche modo sento di doverle dare almeno il tempo di organizzarsi prima di ricominciare nuovamente.
> Lei lo vede che soffro. Perché io non sono quell'ameba che si trova in casa questi giorni... Ma in questo periodo di transito prima della fine è capitato A ME di consolarla dopo una crisi di pianto.
> 
> Pensavo di star gestendo in maniera troppo fredda la situazione.
> Mi accorgo adesso che sto piangendo dentro...


Questo ti fa onore 
Ma ti uccide dentro 
Pensa un po anche a te stesso


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie Simy
> 
> No, mi ha detto che è uscito anni fa da una convivenza è attualmente vive coi suoi genitori


ti prenderei a schiaffi


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Un periodo di inerzia, mi portò ad "esplodere" in un momento. Una Scared che non conoscevo. Dopo mi sono rigenerata. Penso che stavo accumulando le forze per agire, in concreto.


Ieri ho dato una sbirciata alla tua prima discussione aperta (in realtà l'ho letta tutta) e qualcosa della "vecchia" Scared l'ho intuita [emoji6] 
Spero tu abbia trovato la giusta serenità nel vivere il rapporto di coppia, mi dai l'idea di una bella persona.
Nel mio caso non so davvero cosa mi stia succedendo: di solito io agisco d'impulso, sono una persona passionale con un carattere deciso. Anche nel rapporto di coppia non sono il tipo che si zerbina con la donna, anzi devo contenere il mio ego per non essere preponderante. Ma ora e in questo giorni con lei sono un balocco, un manichino, svuotato della personalità. Sto male per questo, perché non reagisco e mi fa male quello che sta succedendo alla mia vita...


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie Simy
> 
> No, mi ha detto che è uscito anni fa da una convivenza è attualmente vive coi suoi genitori


Si parla di 40 enni giusto?

Se lei ti ha lasciato per lui che cerchino casa insieme o si faccia ospitare pure lei.

Dalle tue parti le case in affitto non hanno prezzi eccessivi. Fosse pure un monolocale lo trova se vuole. 

Capisco benissimo sia difficile,  tanto e' vero che pur avendoglli   chiesto di andarsene, due anni fa, lui e' ancora qui, ma non lo sarebbe se si fosse tenuto l'altra.  

E' troppo doloroso vederli uscire e sapere.  INACCETTABILE.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti prenderei a schiaffi


Eddaii ci sta essere in crisi, così!


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ieri ho dato una sbirciata alla tua prima discussione aperta (in realtà l'ho letta tutta) e qualcosa della "vecchia" Scared l'ho intuita [emoji6]
> Spero tu abbia trovato la giusta serenità nel vivere il rapporto di coppia, mi dai l'idea di una bella persona.
> Nel mio caso non so davvero cosa mi stia succedendo: di solito io agisco d'impulso, sono una persona passionale con un carattere deciso. Anche nel rapporto di coppia non sono il tipo che si zerbina con la donna, anzi devo contenere il mio ego per non essere preponderante. Ma ora e in questo giorni con lei sono un balocco, un manichino, svuotato della personalità. Sto male per questo, perché non reagisco e mi fa male quello che sta succedendo alla mia vita...


ho cambiato idea.    meglio bastonarti.

ti stai facendo soffocare dalla delusione come se fossi caduto nelle sabbie mobili.    capita.   nessuno sa prima come reagirà davvero di fronte ad una notizia simile.

non ti riconosci perchè ci stai dentro e non sei lucido.     non hai la forza di metterla alla porta e ok.

se 74 sta per l'anno di nascita, hai 41 anni.   l'altro ne ha 43 e sta a casa coi genitori.   capisci da te che se aspetti che se ne vadano loro sponte nel loro nido d'amore puoi aspettare il prossimo scudetto del Cagliari prima che sta donna  esca di casa.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Questo ti fa onore
> Ma ti uccide dentro
> Pensa un po anche a te stesso


Sono una di quelle persone con un ego grande come una casa, ma che si prodiga per far star bene gli altri.
L'ho sempre fatto, fin da ragazzo quando a scuola facevo (contemporaneamente) il rappresentante d'istituto e redattore del giornalino della scuola perché con me coinvolto nella redazione il preside chi pensava due volte prima di censurare qualcosa. Arrivato nel mondo del lavoro sono entrato nei sindacati e faccio parte del direttivo provinciale (anche se per divergenze coi vertici vorrei lasciare). Per il mio ruolo ho quasi rischiato il posto in azienda, ovviamente difendendo a oltranza diritti di gente che appena ha visto la mal parata si è defilata.
Non so se è una specie di sindrome da buon samaritano, ma è nella mia indole. 
Probabilmente anche con la mia relazione sto pensando più a far uscire lei in maniera indolore che a me stesso.
Stasera prima di questo sfogo mi ha chiamato sua sorella, per sapere come stavo e come l'avevo presa (vive in Toscana). Beh, alla fine della telefonata mi raccomandavo di star vicino a sua sorella, per il suo bene. E ti giuro che non era una frase di circostanza...


perplesso ha detto:


> ti prenderei a schiaffi


Spiega


----------



## free (28 Ottobre 2015)

mi sembra di aver capito che lei sia stata sincera
se è così, si tratterebbe di organizzarsi, tempi tecnici


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho cambiato idea.    meglio bastonarti.
> 
> ti stai facendo soffocare dalla delusione come se fossi caduto nelle sabbie mobili.    capita.   nessuno sa prima come reagirà davvero di fronte ad una notizia simile.
> 
> ...


È l'anno di nascita.
Hai ragione.
Lo so e so che sto sbagliando.
Come so che non la caccerò di casa...


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> È l'anno di nascita.
> Hai ragione.
> Lo so e so che sto sbagliando.
> Come so che non la caccerò di casa...


allora non hai soluzione.   e per un uomo abituato a decidere in tempi anche rapidi,è la morte mentale.

vieni a picchiare Bender con me?


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora non hai soluzione.   e per un uomo abituato a decidere in tempi anche rapidi,è la morte mentale.
> 
> vieni a picchiare Bender con me?


Volentieri.
Adesso dimmi chi cazzo è Bender [emoji4]


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Volentieri.
> Adesso dimmi chi cazzo è Bender [emoji4]


uno da menare.   non è obbligatorio che tu sappia il perchè.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Volentieri.
> Adesso dimmi chi cazzo è Bender [emoji4]


Mattia che si è fatto azzerbinare di brutto dalla ex , lo vuole picchiare sempre.Comunque più probabile che vi beviate una birra voi tre,  più che picchiare  Metto le virgole ad cazzum ... Figooooooo  anzi alla Toscana : fiiiooooooooo


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> uno da menare.   non è obbligatorio che tu sappia il perchè.


Ok [emoji106] 
Adesso esco coi cani, due passi mi faranno bene. 
Tu prepara i guantoni che arrivo


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> uno da menare.   non è obbligatorio che tu sappia il perchè.


Maremma zucchina :facepalm:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ieri ho dato una sbirciata alla tua prima discussione aperta (in realtà l'ho letta tutta) e qualcosa della "vecchia" Scared l'ho intuita [emoji6]
> Spero tu abbia trovato la giusta serenità nel vivere il rapporto di coppia, mi dai l'idea di una bella persona.
> Nel mio caso non so davvero cosa mi stia succedendo: di solito io agisco d'impulso, sono una persona passionale con un carattere deciso. Anche nel rapporto di coppia non sono il tipo che si zerbina con la donna, anzi devo contenere il mio ego per non essere preponderante. Ma ora e in questo giorni con lei sono un balocco, un manichino, svuotato della personalità. Sto male per questo, perché non reagisco e mi fa male quello che sta succedendo alla mia vita...


Paura :scared: sento l'eco... "vecchi thread-ead-eaaad" 

Ammetto che ho dovuto sbirciare, non mi ricordavo neppure l'approccio. 
Ho riletto velocemente, mi sembra come se siano passati secoli. Ora è tutta un'altra situazione, ma sempre lo stesso ragazzo :inlove: 
Te ne sono grata per avermi fatto fare questo tuffo nel passato, ho visto che di strada ne ho fatta! Sono "solo" 2 anni, ma sono stati intensi. Grazie Ryoga 

Tornando IT: E' normale, non è una situazione a te conosciuta. Le reazioni non le controlliamo, semplicemente dobbiamo comprendere quale strada è più confacente ai nostri bisogni. Sforzati di pensare solo a te stesso, se chiudi gli occhi cosa desidereresti?


----------



## Lucrezia (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> È l'anno di nascita.
> Hai ragione.
> Lo so e so che sto sbagliando.
> Come so che non la caccerò di casa...


Ciao. Non è necessario cacciarla di casa. Ma magari, prospettare un tempo massimo di attesa, si. Per esempio dirle, questa situazione mette in difficoltà entrambi e mi crea sofferenza,  ho bisogno che entro un mese/due settimane/ecc (inserire tempo che consideri ragionevole) tu lasci questa casa. Perché se non le dai un tempo sembra tutto più irreale e potrebbe anche mettere radici lì. Un mio amico ha lasciato la compagna più di un anno fa e a furia di 'fra un po' me ne vado' sta ancora lì.  Per dire.  Questo genere di convivenza è molto dolorosa, e capisco che tu abbia delle riserve ad essere brutale,  ma è giusto che tu ti dia la priorità.  E poi comunque, anche lei starà meglio con uno spazio nuovo e suo invece di continuare a vivere a cavallo fra passato e presente, non le fai mica un torto! Mi rendo conto sia difficile tutto ciò.  E mi dispiace. Ma puoi farcela. Già quando non vivrete più insieme, le cose cominceranno pian piano ad andare un po' meglio. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## patroclo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Non capisco .... Secondo me non la racconti tutta ...... Troppo arrendevole fin dall'inizio .


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao. Non è necessario cacciarla di casa. Ma magari, prospettare un tempo massimo di attesa, si. Per esempio dirle, *questa situazione mette in difficoltà entrambi e mi crea sofferenza,  ho bisogno che entro un mese/due settimane/ecc (inserire tempo che consideri ragionevole) tu lasci questa casa.* Perché se non le dai un tempo sembra tutto più irreale e potrebbe anche mettere radici lì. Un mio amico ha lasciato la compagna più di un anno fa e a furia di 'fra un po' me ne vado' sta ancora lì.  Per dire.  Questo genere di convivenza è molto dolorosa, e capisco che tu abbia delle riserve ad essere brutale,  ma è giusto che tu ti dia la priorità.  E poi comunque, anche lei starà meglio con uno spazio nuovo e suo invece di continuare a vivere a cavallo fra passato e presente, non le fai mica un torto! Mi rendo conto sia difficile tutto ciò.  E mi dispiace. Ma puoi farcela. Già quando non vivrete più insieme, le cose cominceranno pian piano ad andare un po' meglio. Ti abbraccio.


Ciao Lucrezia, questo discorso glielo ho posto proprio nella stessa maniera. Sa che ha un termine temporale indicativo, solo che mi da l'idea di non sforzarsi troppo per rispettarlo. Al lavoro ho anche preso degli scatoloni di cartone per farle raccogliere le sue cose e cominciare "il trasloco". Ma intanto questa situazione in cui lei ha intimità con un altro e vive in casa mia la sto vivendo adesso e non riesco a gestirla, non riesco a trasparire le emozioni quando servono, non riesco a essere me stesso...


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Paura :scared: sento l'eco... "vecchi thread-ead-eaaad"
> 
> Ammetto che ho dovuto sbirciare, non mi ricordavo neppure l'approccio.
> Ho riletto velocemente, mi sembra come se siano passati secoli. Ora è tutta un'altra situazione, ma sempre lo stesso ragazzo :inlove:
> ...


Si vede da come scrivi e come ti poni che "ne hai fatta di strada bimba, con le tue scarpine Chicco" 
Cazzo sto virtualmente lanciando un grido di sofferenza e cosa ottengo? Sono io che aiuto qualcuna :unhappy:
ovviamente scherzo, sono fiero di esserti stato utile :up:


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Non capisco .... Secondo me non la racconti tutta ...... Troppo arrendevole fin dall'inizio .


Da quando mi sono iscritto, qui nel confessionale ho sempre scritto di getto tutto ciò che mi è accaduto, senza omettere nulla che potesse essere importante per conoscere la mia situazione. Non sono arrendevole, anzi mi incazzo proprio perchè non voglio essere così passivo. Vorrei dire e fare un sacco di cose, ma il mio corpo, la mia bocca, la mia testa dicono altrimenti quando è qui con me...


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque la passeggiata coi cuccioli sotto una pioggia leggera quanto perpetua si è rivelata piuttosto efficace. 
Continuo a non piacermi in questa situazione, ma almeno è sparito il macigno che sentivo nello stomaco. E' già qualcosa, di sti tempi mi accontento anche dei piccoli passi.
'notte ragazzi


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Questa notte non è rientrata, ovviamente scombinando così i miei orari (la mattina aprendo il suo negozio alle 9 porta lei i piccoli a passeggio). Nessun messaggio, nessun biglietto, poi magari torna dopo il lavoro come se niente fosse...


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok [emoji106]
> Adesso esco coi cani, due passi mi faranno bene.
> Tu prepara i guantoni che arrivo


Qui se c è qualcuno che ha i guantoni sono io, intanto 
A parte gli scherzi... So per esperienza mia quanto sia logorante continuare a vivere insieme quando si ha voglia soltanto di non trovarsi più l'altro tra i piedi. E so anche quanto sia disturbante dentro provare questa sensazione nonostante si ami ancora l'altra persona. È un conflitto interiore che ti rende scisso e mettere insieme i pezzi è difficile, bisogna farlo soli.
Nella mia storia non c era una terza persona. In questo periodo una mia amica sta vivendo la tua stessa cosa; suo marito ha l'amante, beccati, confessato etc...hanno una bimba di 3 anni.
Lui ha perso la testa, lascia la moglie per l'amante, la quale ha 23 anni e vive a casa con i genitori. Ergo, sta ancora a casa con la moglie (la mia amica) e fanno vite separate. Lei non lo defenestra a calci perché lui non sa dove andare e ha un lavoro precario, e pure perché si sente in colpa (lei!! Cioè) per la bimba.
La mia amica sta uscendo pazza. Più che erosione direi in picchiata verso l'inferno....
Lo so che le ami, so che è difficile fare qualcosa di brutto nei confronti della persona che fino a un attimo prima era la luce dei tuoi occhi (e la crema del tuo caffè  cit.) ma DEVI darle un ultimatum!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questa notte non è rientrata, ovviamente scombinando così i miei orari (la mattina aprendo il suo negozio alle 9 porta lei i piccoli a passeggio). Nessun messaggio, nessun biglietto, poi magari torna dopo il lavoro come se niente fosse...


Dovrebbe trovare la serratura cambiata.
Ti ha tradito ok ma non lasciare che ti manchi di rispetto ancora di più.
Il tuo atteggiamento passivo la aiuta a giustificarsi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Qui se c è qualcuno che ha i guantoni sono io, intanto [emoji14]
> A parte gli scherzi... So per esperienza mia quanto sia logorante continuare a vivere insieme quando si ha voglia soltanto di non trovarsi più l'altro tra i piedi. E so anche quanto sia disturbante dentro provare questa sensazione nonostante si ami ancora l'altra persona. È un conflitto interiore che ti rende scisso e mettere insieme i pezzi è difficile, bisogna farlo soli.
> Nella mia storia non c era una terza persona. In questo periodo una mia amica sta vivendo la tua stessa cosa; suo marito ha l'amante, beccati, confessato etc...hanno una bimba di 3 anni.
> Lui ha perso la testa, lascia la moglie per l'amante, la quale ha 23 anni e vive a casa con i genitori. Ergo, sta ancora a casa con la moglie (la mia amica) e fanno vite separate. Lei non lo defenestra a calci perché lui non sa dove andare e ha un lavoro precario, e pure perché si sente in colpa (lei!! Cioè) per la bimba.
> ...


Grazie piccola strega [emoji4] 
Poi mi spieghi il perché servono a te i guantoni. Ora sono al lavoro, meno male che lì trovo un ambiente in cui mi diverto/rilasso, poi rispondo meglio stasera...


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dovrebbe trovare la serratura cambiata.
> Ti ha tradito ok ma non lasciare che ti manchi di rispetto ancora di più.
> Il tuo atteggiamento passivo la aiuta a giustificarsi.


Ciao Farfy, già spiegato nei vari post precedenti. Sono un testone, non la sbatto fuori. Anche se ciò mi fa male...


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie piccola strega [emoji4]
> Poi mi spieghi il perché servono a te i guantoni. Ora sono al lavoro, meno male che lì trovo un ambiente in cui mi diverto/rilasso, poi rispondo meglio stasera...


Faccio pugilato  come sport amatoriale eh? Non faccio incontri e non combatto..quindi posso picchiare senza rischio denuncia :carneval: scherzo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy, già spiegato nei vari post precedenti. Sono un testone, non la sbatto fuori. Anche se ciò mi fa male...


Puoi non buttarla fuori ma fatti sentire.


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy, già spiegato nei vari post precedenti. Sono un testone, non la sbatto fuori. Anche se ciò mi fa male...


Va bene non sbatterla fuori, ma come dice Farfalla non è questione di tradimento o chissà cosa, qui è questione di rispetto. Quella è casa vostra, ci sono degli impegni. Se ha voglia di stare fuori a sollazzarsi va bene, ma che lo dica e che avvisi...non è che una prende e si fa i cazzi suoi così come se nulla fosse proprio perchè conta sul fatto che tu sei fatto a modo tuo e non gliene canti quante se ne merita eh...


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy, già spiegato nei vari post precedenti. Sono un testone, non la sbatto fuori. Anche se ciò mi fa male...


Puoi anche non buttarla fuori, ma pretendi comunque rispetto finchè vivete sotto lo stesso tetto. 
Va bene tutto, ma lei sta veramente superando tutti i limiti della decenza e del rispetto.


----------



## Uroboro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*SVACCATIIIII*

Ryoga, è ora che ti pianti una spina elettrica nel culo, ti ricarichi e prendi in mano le cose.... Lei ti rende impossibile la vita emotiva, tu arriva a casa con un paio di puttanoni e scopatele sul letto dove lei sta dormendo... Porta in casa amici e fate a gara di rutti e scoregge.... Fai tutto quello che ti va di fare... Esci.. non rientrare, non dirle quello che fa... scrollati di dosso l'apatia smuoviti ricaricati eccheccazzo hai 41 anni mica 81.:up:


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Ryoga, è ora che ti pianti una spina elettrica nel culo, ti ricarichi e prendi in mano le cose.... Lei ti rende impossibile la vita emotiva, *tu arriva a casa con un paio di puttanoni e scopatele sul letto dove lei sta dormendo..*. Porta in casa amici e fate a gara di rutti e scoregge.... Fai tutto quello che ti va di fare... Esci.. non rientrare, non dirle quello che fa... scrollati di dosso l'apatia smuoviti ricaricati eccheccazzo hai 41 anni mica 81.:up:


----------



## Uroboro (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


Scusami ma questa in pratica esce e gli dice tu paga l'affitto e porta fuori le bestie che io vado a farmi revisionare il traforo del monte binaco..... ....  ... a si... e paga le bollette.... ma lei invece quanti anni ha che da come dici si comporta come una ragazzina immatura e insensibile...


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Scusami ma questa in pratica esce e gli dice tu paga l'affitto e porta fuori le bestie che io vado a farmi revisionare il traforo del monte binaco..... ....  ... a si... e paga le bollette.... ma lei invece quanti anni ha che da come dici si comporta come una ragazzina immatura e insensibile...


ma guarda che ti do ragione, cioè uscisse pure lui e si divertisse come meglio crede. 
ma non credo che le "ripicche" portino a qualcosa

lui deve in primis esigere rispetto.


----------



## patroclo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Da quando mi sono iscritto, qui nel confessionale ho sempre scritto di getto tutto ciò che mi è accaduto, senza omettere nulla che potesse essere importante per conoscere la mia situazione. Non sono arrendevole, anzi mi incazzo proprio perchè non voglio essere così passivo. Vorrei dire e fare un sacco di cose, ma il mio corpo, la mia bocca, la mia testa dicono altrimenti quando è qui con me...


...... il dolore è caldo, accoglente, consolatorio ................ ma poi ti uccide, ti soffoca......... vedi te, ho l'impressione che rischi di crogiolarti


----------



## sienne (29 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ...... il dolore è caldo, accoglente, consolatorio ................ ma poi ti uccide, ti soffoca......... vedi te, ho l'impressione che rischi di crogiolarti



Ciao

che significato hanno i tuoi puntini?


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Puoi anche non buttarla fuori, ma pretendi comunque rispetto finchè vivete sotto lo stesso tetto.
> Va bene tutto, ma lei sta veramente superando tutti i limiti della decenza e del rispetto.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uroboro (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda che ti do ragione, cioè uscisse pure lui e si divertisse come meglio crede.
> ma non credo che le "ripicche" portino a qualcosa
> 
> lui deve in primis esigere rispetto.


Le ripicche non servono ma danno quel senso di godimento tipo una sega al contrario :rotfl:

Scherzi a parte, questa nemmenoavrà la cognizione di cosa gli sta causando dentro, e se ce l'ha e se ne frega vuol dire o che è una donna di merda oppure che proprio lo considera un'estraneo di cui non gli importano più le sorti... e in tal caso *FUORI DALLE PALLE*


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Le ripicche non servono ma danno quel senso di godimento tipo una sega al contrario :rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, questa nemmenoavrà la cognizione di cosa gli sta causando dentro, e se ce l'ha e se ne frega vuol dire o che è una donna di merda oppure che proprio lo considera un'estraneo di cui non gli importano più le sorti... e in tal caso *FUORI DALLE PALLE*


e su questo siamo d'accordo.
Ma siccome Ryoga non ha intenzione di buttarla fuori di casa a calci deve almeno trovare un modo di limitare i danni per lui.


----------



## Uroboro (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e su questo siamo d'accordo.
> Ma siccome Ryoga non ha intenzione di buttarla fuori di casa a calci deve almeno trovare un modo di limitare i danni per lui.


Alcol e pasticche?
Se ti sei scottato e continui a tenere il fuoco vicino all'ustione dubito fortemente che guarirai.....


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*Ryoga*



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questa notte non è rientrata, ovviamente scombinando così i miei orari (la mattina aprendo il suo negozio alle 9 porta lei i piccoli a passeggio). Nessun messaggio, nessun biglietto, poi magari torna dopo il lavoro come se niente fosse...


Ascolta.Tu sei nella posizione di non poter salvare più nulla,questa neanche ritorna la notte,e certo non va giocare a bingo....
Non 'c'è più nulla da salvare,c'è da salvare la tua dignità di uomo,il tuo essere uomo,c'è da non farti mettere i piedi in testa da una bagascia amorale e senza etica PUNTO.
Perderla è qualcosa di inevitabile,e di scusabile,quello che non ti perdonerai e farti trattare così di merda,a NESSUNO deve essere consentito di mancarci di rispetto,A NESSUNO.


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Alcol e pasticche?
> Se ti sei scottato e continui a tenere il fuoco vicino all'ustione dubito fortemente che guarirai.....


non deve guarire adesso, perché non è quello che vuole. 
deve cercare di limitare i danni, e per fare questo deve prendere una posizione ferma con la moglie. 
lei non può fare il cazzo che vuole


----------



## patroclo (29 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che significato hanno i tuoi puntini?
> 
> ...


.... è il mio modo di scrivere .... e di parlare. Mi sono sempre preso le mie belle pause ( non alla celentano )

In più nei forum mi sembrano un modo per riallacciarsi ai discorsi precedenti


----------



## Uroboro (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *lei non può fare il cazzo che vuole*


E su questo non si discute.... bisogna imparare a essere..... sto per dire una cosa che è un controsenso mostruoso...
Traditori si ma con il rispetto della persona che si sta tradendo..


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> E su questo non si discute.... bisogna imparare a essere..... sto per dire una cosa che è un controsenso mostruoso...
> Traditori si ma con il rispetto della persona che si sta tradendo..


beh, non è proprio un controsenso.
io credo che nonostante tutto la persona che ha condiviso con noi un pezzetto di vita meriti comunque rispetto. anche se l'amore finisce. 

in questo però sta sbagliando soprattutto Ryoga perché con la sua troppa tolleranza è il primo a non rispettare sé stesso.

qui non si tratta di essere buoni e/o fare gli stronzi ma semplicemente di pretendere che la vita casalinga (finchè condivideranno la stessa casa) non sia un inferno.


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ecco quello che mi sta capitando.
> Erosione.
> Mi sto consumando dentro.
> Ho persone che mi vogliono bene e che mi vorrebbero stare vicino, ma le sto sistematicamente allontanando.
> ...


Frequenta ancora? E se passata la fregola dovesse tornare con la coda fra le gambe? Ti toccherebbe prendere comunque una decisione. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2015)

Però a volte non si agisce perché non si vuol dar importanza al fatto. Se lui la riprende per non esser tornata  a casa, lei sarà messa a conoscenza del fatto che Ryoga ha vissuto un disagio a causa sua. Forse inconsciamente crede di proteggersi maggiormente facendo finta che l'altro non lo ferisca.


----------



## Uroboro (29 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Però a volte non si agisce perché non si vuol dar importanza al fatto. Se lui la riprende per non esser tornata  a casa, lei sarà messa a conoscenza del fatto che Ryoga ha vissuto un disagio a causa sua. Forse inconsciamente crede di proteggersi maggiormente facendo finta che l'altro non lo ferisca.


Non c'ho capito na mazza :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Non c'ho capito na mazza :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


Siamo noi che permettiamo ad una persona di ferirci, attribuendo importanza ai fatti che compie. 
Se ti tradisce tua moglie ti arrabbi, se ti tradisce un'estranea, non può farti star male. Lui non agendo secondo me inconsciamente non permette alla moglie di ferirlo,  almeno vuole farglielo credere. 

Però questo mostrarsi invincibili alla lunga è deleterio.

Mi sono fatta comprendere?


----------



## Darty (29 Ottobre 2015)

*Grande...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta.Tu sei nella posizione di non poter salvare più nulla,questa neanche ritorna la notte,*e certo non va giocare a bingo*....
> Non 'c'è più nulla da salvare,c'è da salvare la tua dignità di uomo,il tuo essere uomo,c'è da non farti mettere i piedi in testa da una bagascia amorale e senza etica PUNTO.
> Perderla è qualcosa di inevitabile,e di scusabile,quello che non ti perdonerai e farti trattare così di merda,a NESSUNO deve essere consentito di mancarci di rispetto,A NESSUNO.


Quoto. Quella sul bingo poi è davvero eccezionale, impagabile...


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Darty ha detto:


> Quoto. Quella sul bingo poi è davvero eccezionale, impagabile...


Purtroppo.


----------



## Uroboro (29 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Siamo noi che permettiamo ad una persona di ferirci, attribuendo importanza ai fatti che compie.
> Se ti tradisce tua moglie ti arrabbi, se ti tradisce un'estranea, non può farti star male. Lui non agendo secondo me inconsciamente non permette alla moglie di ferirlo,  almeno vuole farglielo credere.
> 
> Però questo mostrarsi invincibili alla lunga è deleterio.
> ...


Sono io che ogni tanto sono tardo, stacco il cervello e per riavviarlo ci vuole più tempo che con windows 10 :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Sono io che ogni tanto sono tardo, stacco il cervello e per riavviarlo ci vuole più tempo che con windows 10 :rotfl:


 Si si tutte scuse, pensi che non ti ho beccato lì giù (nell'angolo dello smanaccio, ndr )?!
Si sa che se il sangue cambia rotta...


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta.Tu sei nella posizione di non poter salvare più nulla,questa neanche ritorna la notte,e certo non va giocare a bingo....
> Non 'c'è più nulla da salvare,c'è da salvare la tua dignità di uomo,il tuo essere uomo,c'è da non farti mettere i piedi in testa da una bagascia amorale e senza etica PUNTO.
> Perderla è qualcosa di inevitabile,e di scusabile,quello che non ti perdonerai e farti trattare così di merda,a NESSUNO deve essere consentito di mancarci di rispetto,A NESSUNO.


quoto tutto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Però a volte non si agisce perché non si vuol dar importanza al fatto. Se lui la riprende per non esser tornata  a casa, lei sarà messa a conoscenza del fatto che Ryoga ha vissuto un disagio a causa sua. Forse inconsciamente crede di proteggersi maggiormente facendo finta che l'altro non lo ferisca.





Scaredheart ha detto:


> Siamo noi che permettiamo ad una persona di ferirci, attribuendo importanza ai fatti che compie.
> Se ti tradisce tua moglie ti arrabbi, se ti tradisce un'estranea, non può farti star male. Lui non agendo secondo me inconsciamente non permette alla moglie di ferirlo,  almeno vuole farglielo credere.
> 
> Però questo mostrarsi invincibili alla lunga è deleterio.
> ...


Io avevo capito già nel primo post, tranquilla [emoji6] 
E mi sa che c'hai anche preso, adesso il dilemma per me è come uscirne...


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Io avevo capito già nel primo post, tranquilla [emoji6]
> E mi sa che c'hai anche preso, adesso il dilemma per me è come uscirne...


A volte basta semplicemente accettare di esser umani. Sembra scontato, ma non sempre lo è. E ti parlo per esperienza. 

Un limite, una richiesta di aiuto, non è una sconfitta, è accettare quel che siamo, anche se comporta ammettere all'altro che ci può ferire. 

Io ci sto lavorando, a volte riesco, a volte meno. Però è anche vero che se ci dimostriamo invincibili, mettiamo l'altro in una condizione di ignoranza di ciò che siamo realmente, e non gli facciamo comprendere quanto si può spingere oltre o meno. Non tutti abbiamo la medesima sensibilità. 

A volte un'ammissione ci salva, non si vince niente alla fine.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta.Tu sei nella posizione di non poter salvare più nulla,questa neanche ritorna la notte,e certo non va giocare a bingo....
> Non 'c'è più nulla da salvare,c'è da salvare la tua dignità di uomo,il tuo essere uomo,c'è da non farti mettere i piedi in testa da una bagascia amorale e senza etica PUNTO.
> Perderla è qualcosa di inevitabile,e di scusabile,quello che non ti perdonerai e farti trattare così di merda,a NESSUNO deve essere consentito di mancarci di rispetto,A NESSUNO.


Ti stimo, se passi in quel di Brianza hai una birra offerta 
Devo destarmi da un torpore che non mi appartiene, spero che le vostre parole mi siano di sprono...


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti stimo, se passi in quel di Brianza hai una birra offerta
> Devo destarmi da un torpore che non mi appartiene, spero che le vostre parole mi siano di sprono...


Spero proprio che non ti appartenga,non 'è cosa peggiore di una donna che non ti rispetta...credimi...


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti stimo, se passi in quel di Brianza hai una birra offerta
> Devo destarmi da un torpore che non mi appartiene, spero che le vostre parole mi siano di sprono...


mi dai l'idea di essere come in trance, sai? cioè racconti di te ma come se parlassi di un altro visto da fuori..

questo mi preoccupa (per te ovviamente, non per lei) perchè temo potrebbe sopraggiungere la rabbia e in modo molto dirompente...


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A volte basta semplicemente accettare di esser umani. Sembra scontato, ma non sempre lo è. E ti parlo per esperienza.
> 
> Un limite, una richiesta di aiuto, non è una sconfitta, è accettare quel che siamo, anche se comporta ammettere all'altro che ci può ferire.
> 
> ...


Lei mi conosce bene, sa che non sono io questo. E credimi, lo capisce che sono a disagio. 
Non lo faccio per orgoglio, non lo faccio per sentirmi nel giusto, soprattutto non lo sto facendo per me stesso. È mia moglie, so che è lei che vuole andar via, ma capisco che sta passando un periodo non bello. E in me prevale l'istinto di proteggerla, di non buttare alla benzina sul fuoco. Sono un coglione, ne sono consapevole, ma non riesco in questo momento a comportarmi diversamente...


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi dai l'idea di essere come in trance, sai? cioè racconti di te ma come se parlassi di un altro visto da fuori..
> 
> questo mi preoccupa (per te ovviamente, non per lei) perchè temo potrebbe sopraggiungere la rabbia e in modo molto dirompente...


Perché è così che mi sento, sono in trance, imprigionato in un limbo che non vuole palesare l'uscita.
Tranquilla, odio la violenza, soprattutto sui soggetti più deboli. Sono una persona istintiva e passionale, quindi sono incline all'incazzatura facile. Ma non ho MAI toccato con un dito mia moglie, mi fa schifo già solo il pensiero...


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lei mi conosce bene, sa che non sono io questo. E credimi, lo capisce che sono a disagio.
> Non lo faccio per orgoglio, non lo faccio per sentirmi nel giusto, soprattutto non lo sto facendo per me stesso. È mia moglie, so che è lei che vuole andar via, ma capisco che sta passando un periodo non bello. E in me prevale l'istinto di proteggerla, di non buttare alla benzina sul fuoco. Sono un coglione, ne sono consapevole, ma non riesco in questo momento a comportarmi diversamente...


Non sei suo padre. Sei stato suo marito. E adesso non lo sei più. È adulta e ha deciso che non ti ama più. La devi prottegere in onore del vostro passato e di un amore che lei stessa ha rifiutato? A che scopo? Perché? Il punto è che neanche tu ti sei ancora abituato al idea che non è più tua moglie. E continui a fare l'agnello sacrificale non si è  capito ancora bene per quale motivo...


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non sei suo padre. Sei stato suo marito. E adesso non lo sei più. È adulta e ha deciso che non ti ama più. La devi prottegere in onore del vostro passato e di un amore che lei stessa ha rifiutato? A che scopo? Perché? Il punto è che neanche tu ti sei ancora abituato al idea che non è più tua moglie. E continui a fare l'agnello sacrificale non si è  capito ancora bene per quale motivo...


quoto


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Tra l'altro una delle peculiarità che mi accomunano a Ryoga è la mia maldestra forza. Che si palesa nella distruzione di quasi ogni oggetto fragile che ha la sfortuna di incontrare le mie mani. Per questo non alzo le mani nemmeno per gioco, su questo sono ferreo


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché è così che mi sento, sono in trance, imprigionato in un limbo che non vuole palesare l'uscita.
> Tranquilla, odio la violenza, soprattutto sui soggetti più deboli. Sono una persona istintiva e passionale, quindi sono incline all'incazzatura facile. Ma non ho MAI toccato con un dito mia moglie, mi fa schifo già solo il pensiero...


no no mai pensato alla violenza, infatti ho specificato che mi preoccupo PER TE non per lei. penso che un'esplosione di rabbia possa fare male a te. quando la rabbia arriva con la violenza di un fiume in piena è dirompente e fa male a chi la prova..


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non sei suo padre. Sei stato suo marito. E adesso non lo sei più. È adulta e ha deciso che non ti ama più. La devi prottegere in onore del vostro passato e di un amore che lei stessa ha rifiutato? A che scopo? Perché? Il punto è che neanche tu ti sei ancora abituato al idea che non è più tua moglie. E continui a fare l'agnello sacrificale non si è  capito ancora bene per quale motivo...


Non sono abituato perché lei è ancora mia moglie. Ci stiamo separando, ma finché non va via di casa il mio istinto rimane quello di volere il meglio per lei, a costo di star male io... So che probabilmente non sto facendo la cosa giusta, ma non riesco a fare altrimenti...
Comunque adesso tornando a casa in pausa pranzo mi ha detto che ha (hanno?) trovato un appartamento. 
Non dorme più a casa. Forse gli scatoloni che le ho fatto trovare stamattina sul tavolo della cucina l'hanno illuminata [emoji57]


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Io avevo capito già nel primo post, tranquilla [emoji6]
> E mi sa che c'hai anche preso, adesso il dilemma per me è come uscirne...



NON CI SONO molte alternative.

Intanto separatevi legalmente.

Stabilite che a casa resterai tu.

STABILITE CHE non le dovrai passare alimenti, te lo auguro.

STABILITE nella pratica di separazione il tempo in cui dovra' lasciare casa TUA.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non sono abituato perché lei è ancora mia moglie. Ci stiamo separando, ma finché non va via di casa il mio istinto rimane quello di volere il meglio per lei, a costo di star male io... So che probabilmente non sto facendo la cosa giusta, ma non riesco a fare altrimenti...
> Comunque adesso tornando a casa in pausa pranzo mi ha detto che ha (hanno?) trovato un appartamento.
> Non dorme più a casa. Forse gli scatoloni che le ho fatto trovare stamattina sul tavolo della cucina l'hanno illuminata [emoji57]


Triste vero?


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no no mai pensato alla violenza, infatti ho specificato che mi preoccupo PER TE non per lei. penso che un'esplosione di rabbia possa fare male a te. quando la rabbia arriva con la violenza di un fiume in piena è dirompente e fa male a chi la prova..


C'è stato un periodo della mia vita piuttosto brutto che mi ha quasi portato a delle tragiche conseguenze, ma se sono riuscito a passare indenne a 13 anni, tranquilla che non mi succederà nulla neanche adesso [emoji6]


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Triste vero?


Un po' lo era, ma non riesco a goderne... Ho veramente bisogno di un distacco fisico, voglio poter tornare a ragionare col cervello...


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2015)

E' una situazione nuova per entrambi. Non dare per scontato cosa lei possa pensare di te.


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non sono abituato perché lei è ancora mia moglie. Ci stiamo separando, ma finché non va via di casa il mio istinto rimane quello di volere il meglio per lei, a costo di star male io... So che probabilmente non sto facendo la cosa giusta, ma non riesco a fare altrimenti...
> Comunque adesso tornando a casa in pausa pranzo mi ha detto che ha (hanno?) trovato un appartamento.
> Non dorme più a casa. Forse gli scatoloni che le ho fatto trovare stamattina sul tavolo della cucina l'hanno illuminata [emoji57]


C'è un momento in cui bisogna lasciar il passato la dove appartiene e cominciare a pensare solo a se stessi... non è facile ma è quella la strada da percorrere  per arrivare al benessere...


----------



## Diletta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non sono abituato perché lei è ancora mia moglie. Ci stiamo separando, ma finché non va via di casa *il mio istinto rimane quello di volere il meglio per lei, a costo di star male io.*.. So che probabilmente non sto facendo la cosa giusta, ma non riesco a fare altrimenti...
> Comunque adesso tornando a casa in pausa pranzo mi ha detto che ha (hanno?) trovato un appartamento.
> Non dorme più a casa. Forse gli scatoloni che le ho fatto trovare stamattina sul tavolo della cucina l'hanno illuminata [emoji57]



...questa donna non sa cosa ha perso.
L'unico augurio che mi sento di farti è che tu possa trovare prestissimo una persona degna di te perché mi sembri proprio un'anima bella e ti meriti di essere ricambiato.
Lei non ti merita, sul serio.
E tu la troverai quella persona.


----------



## Uroboro (29 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si si tutte scuse, pensi che non ti ho beccato lì giù (nell'angolo dello smanaccio, ndr )?!
> Si sa che se il sangue cambia rotta...


Il sangue è ancora al suo posto....... :rotfler ora


----------



## Uroboro (29 Ottobre 2015)

Parole a parte resto nella mia convinzione, Ryoga... datti da fare... life si shot! (no non ho sbagliato a scrivere, non volevo dire short)


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...questa donna non sa cosa ha perso.
> L'unico augurio che mi sento di farti è che tu possa trovare prestissimo una persona degna di te perché mi sembri proprio un'anima bella e ti meriti di essere ricambiato.
> Lei non ti merita, sul serio.
> E tu la troverai quella persona.


Grazie per le belle parole [emoji4] 


Uroboro ha detto:


> Parole a parte resto nella mia convinzione, Ryoga... datti da fare... life si shot! (no non ho sbagliato a scrivere, non volevo dire short)


Voglio stare solo per un po', sento il bisogno di cercare di ritrovate me stesso. Non so quanto durerà questa pausa, ma penso ci sia tutto il tempo per provare ad amare di nuovo un'altra persona...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie per le belle parole [emoji4]
> 
> Voglio stare solo per un po', sento il bisogno di cercare di ritrovate me stesso. Non so quanto durerà questa pausa, ma *penso ci sia tutto il tempo per provare ad amare di nuovo un'altra persona.*..


Grazie Gesù


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> C'è stato un periodo della mia vita piuttosto brutto che mi ha quasi portato a delle tragiche conseguenze, ma se sono riuscito a passare indenne a 13 anni, tranquilla che non mi succederà nulla neanche adesso [emoji6]


 non mi riesco a spiegare. non intendo nè che potresti avere reazioni violente verso di lei, nè verso te stesso.

io ho vissuto una situazione in cui sembravo in trance ed ero calma e all'apparenza tranquilla, quando mi è salita la rabbia è montata come un galoppo di cavalli impazziti e il dolore mi ha fatto stare male, anche fisicamente. ho somatizzato, ho avuto un periodo di brutto rapporto con il cibo, ho avuto svenimenti, problemi agli occhi, tutti disturbi psicosomatici per capirci... mi è successo perchè ho sopportato, sopportato, sopportato e il fisico alla fine si è rifiutato di seguirmi..


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non sono abituato perché lei è ancora mia moglie. Ci stiamo separando, ma finché non va via di casa il mio istinto rimane quello di volere il meglio per lei, a costo di star male io... So che probabilmente non sto facendo la cosa giusta, ma non riesco a fare altrimenti...
> *Comunque adesso tornando a casa in pausa pranzo mi ha detto che ha (hanno?) trovato un appartamento*.
> Non dorme più a casa. Forse gli scatoloni che le ho fatto trovare stamattina sul tavolo della cucina l'hanno illuminata [emoji57]


Comunque questa, a pensarci bene, non è una storia di tradimento.
Cioè, ti rivela che vede un altro, che ama un altro, inizia il distacco e ora si mette con lui. Ti ha lasciato, è diverso, anche se doloroso, forse anche di più.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lei mi conosce bene, sa che non sono io questo. E credimi, lo capisce che sono a disagio. *
> Non lo faccio per orgoglio, non lo faccio per sentirmi nel giusto, soprattutto non lo sto facendo per me stesso. È mia moglie, so che è lei che vuole andar via, ma capisco che sta passando un periodo non bello. *E in me prevale l'istinto di proteggerla, di non buttare alla benzina sul fuoco. Sono un coglione, ne sono consapevole, ma non riesco in questo momento a comportarmi diversamente...



Ryoga tu non la stai proteggendo, tu stai sperando che quanto sta accadendo non sia reale.
Tu la ami, la ami ancora, sei legato a lei.
All'inizio non comprendevo la tua apparente disinvoltura, anche quando ci siamo visti quella sera e abbiamo parlato... mi sembravi molto tranquillo. Troppo. 
Tu stai reprimendo un dolore che però dentro te è enorme.
Sei in una situazione di limbo emozionale. 
Hai uno shock che ti ha bloccato.
Ti capisco perché l'ho provato anch'io.
Però quella tua apparente tranquillità che hai palesato con noi, se è stata ugualmente condivisa con lei, può ingannare e renderla meno consapevole di quello che provi realmente, e ridurle sensibilità e sensi di colpa.
Ma accidenti... lei sta ancora in casa con te ed esce con lui apertamente, dichiaratamente.
E ci credo che stai male! Chiunque starebbe da cani.
Non è una ceretta, è strappare un pelo alla volta.
Io ti abbraccio, mi sei simpatico e mi dispiace tantissimo quanto sta accadendo... te lo dico... ma lei se ne sta approfittando. Finché resta in casa con te non dovrebbe uscire con l'altro. Non siete separati: vivete ancora insieme.
Se vuole andarsene via con lui nei we o far tardi la notte, che si cerchi una casa o vada a stare direttamente da lui. (mamma permettendo...)


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non sono abituato perché lei è ancora mia moglie. Ci stiamo separando, ma finché non va via di casa il mio istinto rimane quello di volere il meglio per lei, a costo di star male io... So che probabilmente non sto facendo la cosa giusta, ma non riesco a fare altrimenti...
> C*omunque adesso tornando a casa in pausa pranzo mi ha detto che ha (hanno?) trovato un appartamento.
> Non dorme più a casa. Forse gli scatoloni che le ho fatto trovare stamattina sul tavolo della cucina l'hanno illuminata *[emoji57]



Ok ritiro tutto...
Ma... posso permettermi?
Da quanto dura questa storia????


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Comunque questa, a pensarci bene, non è una storia di tradimento.
> Cioè, ti rivela che vede un altro, che ama un altro, inizia il distacco e ora si mette con lui. Ti ha lasciato, è diverso, anche se doloroso, forse anche di più.



anche secondo me in fondo lei sembra essere stata sincera
poi non è che si può allontanare il coniuge non ancora ex in tempi brevissimi, tuttavia almeno la situazione sembra già abbastanza chiara


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me in fondo lei sembra essere stata sincera
> poi non è che si può allontanare il coniuge non ancora ex in tempi brevissimi, *tuttavia almeno la situazione sembra già abbastanza chiara*


Si, lineare direi. Anche perché sono volate parole un po' pesanti verso di lei che, per quanto brutta come storia, è stata sincera e coerente.

Infatti il mio timore era che lei si ripresentasse di punto in bianco, invece leva le tende...pare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> La logica mi imporrebbe quello che hai scritto. Ma in qualche modo anche se mi sta facendo del male voglio "proteggerla". Lei 11 anni fa ha lasciato tutto per me. Famiglia, amici, lavoro. Si è dovuta ricostruire una vita, ricominciare daccapo. In qualche modo sento di doverle dare almeno il tempo di organizzarsi prima di ricominciare nuovamente.
> Lei lo vede che soffro. Perché io non sono quell'ameba che si trova in casa questi giorni... Ma in questo periodo di transito prima della fine è capitato A ME di consolarla dopo una crisi di pianto.
> 
> Pensavo di star gestendo in maniera troppo fredda la situazione.
> Mi accorgo adesso che sto piangendo dentro...


lei 11 anni fa ha fatto una scelta, di sua volontà. 
Adesso ne ha fatta un'altra, sempre di sua volontà.
SONO CAZZI SUOI.
Capisco e apprezzo la civiltà di darle un minimo di tempo per organizzarsi... ma appunto un MINIMO.
Che peraltro, se avesse avuto un paio di scrupoli in più, poteva organizzarsi pure prima.
E che vada a piangere sulla spalla di qualcun altro, che non è proprio il caso che pianga sulla tua.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si, lineare direi. Anche perché sono volateun po' pesanti verso di lei parole  che, per quanto brutta come storia, è stata sincera e coerente.
> 
> Infatti il mio timore era che lei si ripresentasse di punto in bianco, invece leva le tende...pare.


ma infatti a me lei non sembra così criticabile
piuttosto mi sembra che purtroppo il matrimonio sia finito...esistono bei modi di finire i matrimoni? esistono modi civili e urbani, ma la situazione non è mai bella, o sbaglio?


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma i*nfatti a me lei non sembra così criticabile*
> piuttosto mi sembra che purtroppo il matrimonio sia finito...esistono bei modi di finire i matrimoni? esistono modi civili e urbani, ma la situazione non è mai bella, o sbaglio?


A me è un po' che balena in testa una cosa...
Ryoga si accorge solo un mese fa che lei è cambiata...
poi nel giro di due settimane lei gli dice che si è innamorata di un altro anche se non ci ha fatto niente, poi subito dopo ci esce insieme alla luce del sole e dopo poco ancora trova la casa con lui...
Uhm...
Non è che la cosa è iniziata un po' prima?


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti a me lei non sembra così criticabile
> piuttosto mi sembra che purtroppo il matrimonio sia finito..*.esistono bei modi di finire i matrimoni? esistono modi civili e urbani, ma la situazione non è mai bella, o sbaglio?*


E' cosi. Poi pensa che questa è una storia di abbandono, cioè dove uno dei due si distacca con intenzioni diametralmente opposte all'altro. Forse una delle peggiori situazioni, quindi non è che qui ci fossero chissà quali colpe, lei non è dopotutto cosi biasimabile.


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> A me è un po' che balena in testa una cosa...
> Ryoga si accorge solo un mese fa che lei è cambiata...
> poi nel giro di due settimane lei gli dice che si è innamorata di un altro anche se non ci ha fatto niente, poi subito dopo ci esce insieme alla luce del sole e dopo poco ancora trova la casa con lui...
> Uhm...
> Non è che la cosa è iniziata un po' prima?


infatti stavo per quotare il tuo post di prima, per dire che anche secondo me è un punto importante
comunque sia, adesso la situazione mi sembra abbastanza chiara (anche se un eventuale lungo periodo precedente alla "confessione" di lei potrebbe aver causato ovvi risentimenti)


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> A me è un po' che balena in testa una cosa...
> Ryoga si accorge solo un mese fa che lei è cambiata...
> poi nel giro di due settimane lei gli dice che si è innamorata di un altro anche se non ci ha fatto niente, poi subito dopo ci esce insieme alla luce del sole e dopo poco ancora trova la casa con lui...
> Uhm...
> Non è che la cosa è iniziata un po' prima?


A dire il vero ci ho pensato anch'io, ma se adesso vogliamo attaccarci alle tempistiche lo trovo altrettanto esagerato. Alla fine lei ha fatto quello che doveva fare, ha procurato molta sofferenza, ma, come diceva free, era inevitabile.

Ammesso che mantenga questa coerenza eh.


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> A dire il vero ci ho pensato anch'io, ma se adesso vogliamo attaccarci alle tempistiche lo trovo altrettanto esagerato. Alla fine lei ha fatto quello che doveva fare, ha procurato molta sofferenza, ma, come diceva free, era inevitabile.
> 
> Ammesso che mantenga questa coerenza eh.


sì, tuttavia le tempistiche possono far innervosire, dipende


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> *ma infatti a me lei non sembra così criticabile*
> piuttosto mi sembra che purtroppo il matrimonio sia finito...esistono bei modi di finire i matrimoni? esistono modi civili e urbani, ma la situazione non è mai bella, o sbaglio?



me cojoni free

e che doveva fare per essere criticabile?


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ok ritiro tutto...
> Ma... posso permettermi?
> Da quanto dura questa storia????


Non lo so. Perché ormai non mi fido più di quello che mi dice...


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lei 11 anni fa ha fatto una scelta, di sua volontà.
> Adesso ne ha fatta un'altra, sempre di sua volontà.
> SONO CAZZI SUOI.
> Capisco e apprezzo la civiltà di darle un minimo di tempo per organizzarsi... ma appunto un MINIMO.
> ...


Grazie Sbri [emoji4]


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> me cojoni free
> 
> e che doveva fare per essere criticabile?


Più che altro Simy non mi preme che la giudichiate. Non mi serve. Mi serve poter confrontarmi con voi, capire se e dove sono io a sbagliare ...


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Più che altro Simy non mi preme che la giudichiate. Non mi serve. Mi serve poter confrontarmi con voi, capire se e dove sono io a sbagliare ...


Non hai sbagliato niente Ryoga. Ha fatto tutto lei. Non puoi far altro che premere che se ne vada al più presto per vivere con un po' più di serenità la tua vita. Ti è arrivata questa cosa come una tegola in testa. Non potevi evitarla.


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Più che altro Simy non mi preme che la giudichiate. Non mi serve. Mi serve poter confrontarmi con voi, capire se e dove sono io a sbagliare ...



ma figurati, non si tratta di giudicare; io semplicemente trovo assurdo che si definisca non criticabile il suo atteggiamento.

dove sbagli te l'ho scritto già.

ma ho letto che andrà via a breve... meglio cosi.


----------



## Domhet (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Più che altro Simy non mi preme che la giudichiate. Non mi serve. Mi serve poter confrontarmi con voi, capire se e dove sono io a sbagliare ...



Sbagli ad attribuirti colpe che non hai, questa frase ne è un esempio. Tu non dovresti fare nulla se non impegnarti nella salvaguardia dei tuoi spazi. Non hai sbagliato nulla, lei ha fatto una scelta ed è giusto che faccia esperienza degli effetti fuori da casa tua. Tu vorresti che lei si accorgesse della tua sofferenza, vorresti vivere l'acme di questo climax. Non credo che ci sará una catarsi, solo un lento spegnersi. Per questo dovresti agire e risvegliarti.


----------



## patroclo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Più che altro Simy non mi preme che la giudichiate. Non mi serve. Mi serve poter confrontarmi con voi, capire se e dove sono io a sbagliare ...


.... probabilmente di errori nella vostra relazione ce ne sono stati se siete arrivati a questo punto .......... approfitta per capire quali e per non ripeterli nelle future  ......


A me quello che lascia perplesso della tua vicenda è l'estremo clima surreale che avvolge il tutto ( non si sà come, quando, perchè, cosa) e poi la conclusione che mi ricorda certi film finlandesi con diaologhi minimalisti:
lui: ciao, hai preparato la cena ?
lei: ciao, no ormai amo un altro
lui: ma io amo te
lei: ma io no
lui: cosa hai intenzione di fare?
lei: me ne vado
lui: ok
lei: ok, ciao

Scusa, non voglio ne minimizzare ne ridicolizzare la vicenda ma dai tuo scritti respiro quest'aria ......


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> me cojoni free
> 
> e che doveva fare per essere criticabile?


ammetto di non aver seguito altri 3d
da quello che ho letto qui, mi sembra che lei abbia chiarito che il loro matrimonio è finito, e anche i motivi, e anche quello che ha intenzione di fare...poi chiaro che avrebbe potuto rimanere e nascondere tutto, o chissà che altro, tuttavia se è così convinta come sembra, la critica quale sarebbe? forse che non ci ha provato abbastanza, ma io non saprei, può essere


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questa notte non è rientrata, ovviamente scombinando così i miei orari (la mattina aprendo il suo negozio alle 9 porta lei i piccoli a passeggio). Nessun messaggio, nessun biglietto, poi magari torna dopo il lavoro come se niente fosse...


Se foste dei semplici coinquilini ti risponderei : ok... Ma la vostra storia non è questa.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ...... il dolore è caldo, accoglente, consolatorio ................ ma poi ti uccide, ti soffoca......... vedi te, ho l'impressione che rischi di crogiolarti


Quoto, ancora.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lei mi conosce bene, sa che non sono io questo. E credimi, lo capisce che sono a disagio.
> Non lo faccio per orgoglio, non lo faccio per sentirmi nel giusto, soprattutto non lo sto facendo per me stesso. È mia moglie, so che è lei che vuole andar via, *ma capisco che sta passando un periodo non bello*. E in me prevale l'istinto di proteggerla, di non buttare alla benzina sul fuoco. Sono un coglione, ne sono consapevole, ma non riesco in questo momento a comportarmi diversamente...


Me cojoni !!! Tu invece sei un fiorellino :singleeye: A Ryoga, maremmina incastrata, una che passa la notte altrove e manco si preoccupa di dirti : " ohi non ti allarmare se non rientro che sto fuori fino a domani, i cani li porti fuori tu, poi magari io lo farò una volta in più " secondo te sta molto male ! Ma non è che te la racconti un po'?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non sono abituato perché lei è ancora mia moglie. Ci stiamo separando, ma finché non va via di casa il mio istinto rimane quello di volere il meglio per lei, a costo di star male io... So che probabilmente non sto facendo la cosa giusta, ma non riesco a fare altrimenti...
> Comunque adesso tornando a casa in pausa pranzo mi ha detto che ha (hanno?) trovato un appartamento.
> Non dorme più a casa. Forse gli scatoloni che le ho fatto trovare stamattina sul tavolo della cucina l'hanno illuminata [emoji57]


Ah ecco c'era il finale a sorpresa !


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma figurati, non si tratta di giudicare; *io semplicemente trovo assurdo che si definisca non criticabile il suo atteggiamento.*
> 
> dove sbagli te l'ho scritto già.
> 
> ma ho letto che andrà via a breve... meglio cosi.


Hai ragione da vendere, ma possono servirmi anche punti di vista che non condivido come quello di Free, per farmi vedere le cose da un punto di vista diverso dal mio 



Domhet ha detto:


> Sbagli ad attribuirti colpe che non hai, questa frase ne è un esempio. Tu non dovresti fare nulla se non impegnarti nella salvaguardia dei tuoi spazi. Non hai sbagliato nulla, lei ha fatto una scelta ed è giusto che faccia esperienza degli effetti fuori da casa tua. Tu vorresti che lei si accorgesse della tua sofferenza, vorresti vivere l'acme di questo climax. Non credo che ci sará una catarsi, solo un lento spegnersi. Per questo dovresti agire e risvegliarti.


Le cose stanno prendendo una accellerazione verso la sua uscita di casa, perciò dovrò per forza di cose darmi una svegliata e affrontare la cosa...



ermik ha detto:


> .... probabilmente di errori nella vostra relazione ce ne sono stati se siete arrivati a questo punto .......... approfitta per capire quali e per non ripeterli nelle future  ......
> 
> 
> A me quello che lascia perplesso della tua vicenda è l'estremo clima surreale che avvolge il tutto ( non si sà come, quando, perchè, cosa) e poi la conclusione che mi ricorda certi film finlandesi con diaologhi minimalisti:
> ...


...:thinking:

...scusa, ma sul serio non capisco il tuo punto di vista...
Stavamo insieme da 11 anni, sposati da 7, non abbiamo mai avuto crisi serie. Da questa tarda primavera, complice la malattia della madre, e in maniera secondaria le vicissitudini di una attività in proprio che non voleva saperne di decollare, lei è entrata in un periodo di depressione in cui si è un po' distaccata emozionalmente a me. Ho cercato di affrontare la cosa CON LEI, trovando un muro assolutamente invalicabile. Quindi sperando che questa sua passività passasse, ho seguitato a starle accanto. Fino a un mese fa, dove lei prima mi espone il desiderio di una pausa di riflessione, e poi confessa una relazione EVIDENTEMENTE cominciata da tempo con un altro uomo. Non lo pone come un ostacolo al nostro rapporto, ma semplicemente dà al sottoscritto il benservito. Stop. Fine del gioco. 
Come cazzo dovevo reagire? Cosa potevo fare? Mi ha escluso da qualsiasi scelta, SONO STATO SPETTATORE PASSIVO DELLA FINE DEL MIO MATRIMONIO. Cosa devo spiegare ancora?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> A me è un po' che balena in testa una cosa...
> Ryoga si accorge solo un mese fa che lei è cambiata...
> poi nel giro di due settimane lei gli dice che si è innamorata di un altro anche se non ci ha fatto niente, poi subito dopo ci esce insieme alla luce del sole e dopo poco ancora trova la casa con lui...
> Uhm...
> Non è che la cosa è iniziata un po' prima?


Lo spero per lei,  che decidere di mandare all'aria un matrimonio in un mese è come saltare nel vuoto... Ma dire che non è questa la realtà.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Me cojoni !!! Tu invece sei un fiorellino :singleeye: A Ryoga, maremmina incastrata, una che passa la notte altrove e manco si preoccupa di dirti : " ohi non ti allarmare se non rientro che sto fuori fino a domani, i cani li porti fuori tu, poi magari io lo farò una volta in più " secondo te sta molto male ! Ma non è che te la racconti un po'?


Non sta male in quel contesto, ovviamente. Sta male per la situazione creata, perchè dopo 11 anni si ritrova per la seconda volta nella sua vita a ricominciare d'accapo e con un pugno di mosche in mano. Ma questa volta ha 11 anni in più, e questo la spaventa, lo percepisco.
sono preoccupato per lei perchè io la amo, devo prendere il mio tempo per metabolizzare a dovere la fine del mio rapporto con lei, e trovare la lucidità per tirare una riga al nostro matrimonio.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco c'era il finale a sorpresa !


Aspetta a parlare di finale, stasera mangia qui, non ha portato via tutto (in realtà quasi niente).
Però adesso un luogo dove può andare c'è, mi sarà più facile essere intransigente sui tempi del suo trasloco...


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga io te picchio [emoji58]


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Hai ragione da vendere, ma possono servirmi anche punti di vista che non condivido come quello di Free, per farmi vedere le cose da un punto di vista diverso dal mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perdonami...davvero..ma io credo che sia esattamente in questo che ti ha mancato di rispetto. 

Dell'altro avrebbe potuto benissimo tacere. Che non è il punto.

E avrebbe semplicemente potuto affrontare dignitosamente con te la fine di una storia di 11 anni. 

E da una che avrebbe desiderato profondamente farlo, e non ha potuto, (quindi c'è una parte di proiezione mia e tienine conto in quello che ti sto scrivendo), mi sembra veramente infantile il suo comportamento. 

Anche se apparentemente super corretto. 

Lei ha deciso di venire da te e dirti che ha una altro. E che andrà, nota bene ANDRA', con lui. 
Intanto sta lì e si fa i cazzi suoi. Più o meno poco conta. 
Ed è scorretta, dal mio punto di vista, sia verso di te sia verso l'altro, che ha usato come paravento per non affrontare in modo adulto e chiaro il fatto che lei non vuole più stare con te. 

Che è questo il punto. Non l'altro. 

Umilia innanzitutto se stessa in questo modo. E poi te. E poi anche l'altro. 

MAh...davvero, perdona la durezza...ma una chiusura con una persona civile è un dono...e lei ne sta approfittando. 

Mi dispiace molto. 

E penso che forse un calcio amorevole nel culo le farebbe pure bene. E forse farebbe bene a te darglielo. 

Quella non è tua figlia. 

Dovrebbe essere una donna che si assume la sua parte di responsabilità (e non colpa) nella fine di una relazione e le da degna sepoltura....e invece balbetta, inciampa, si fa pure mettere gli scatoloni sul tavolo che lei sola non riesce...

Che in soldoni non solo non ha comunicato i suoi malesseri a te, e io penso che questo sia un dovere in una coppia, ma ti ha presentato il conto finale, e ti ha dato il benservito senza neanche consertirti di capire una motivazione che non sia la stronzata dell'ammmore...

Io di questo al posto tuo sarei veramente delusa. Neanche arrabbiata. Solo molto, molto delusa. 

E la guarderei molto bene, che tu ti sei scelto una donna da proteggere e accompagnare anche mentre ti lascia...e questo riguarda te..per non ritrovarti fra i piedi un'altra di questo tipo..

scusami la durezza...so che stai male...penso ti farebbe bene lasciarlo uscire...lei non è l'essere angelicato che vedi, è un essere di carne...guardala. Per te stesso.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ryoga io te picchio [emoji58]


Tesoro, lo sai che il nostro è amore/odio [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]  io esisto in questo forum per farti incazzare [emoji51] 
Adesso mentre stavamo mangiando le ho chiesto se per il weekend riusciva a finire il trasloco, visto che ora un tetto dove stare l'ha trovato. Vado a passettini, per me è già durissima così...


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Tesoro, lo sai che il nostro è amore/odio [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]  io esisto in questo forum per farti incazzare [emoji51]
> Adesso mentre stavamo mangiando le ho chiesto se per il weekend riusciva a finire il trasloco, visto che ora un tetto dove stare l'ha trovato. Vado a passettini, per me è già durissima così...


Ma non mi fai incazzare. Figurati. 
È che mi dispiace vedere come ti tratta


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Che poi io non odio nessuno... Quindi famo che è amore


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> perdonami...davvero..ma io credo che sia esattamente in questo che ti ha mancato di rispetto.
> 
> Dell'altro avrebbe potuto benissimo tacere. Che non è il punto.
> 
> ...


Ti amo, sappilo.
Però quanto cazzo ti fai desiderare... ma lo sai che è tutto il giorno che aspetto in questa discussione un tuo pippone logorroico sulla crisi esistenziale delle cavallette in amore?

Dai torno serio.
Hai ragione su tutta la linea, soprattutto riguardo la delusione che ho provato vedendo come ha scelto di gestire la fine del nostro rapporto.
Ma ne sono innamorato, quindi ogni minima logica va a farsi fottere...
Mi ci vuole tempo.
Piuttosto pensa che quando sarò lucido e libero del fardello emozionale che mi attanaglia, riguardandomi indietro mi darò del coglione e accuserò voi di non esser riusciti ad aprirmi gli occhi. Sappiatelo...


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Che poi io non odio nessuno... Quindi famo che è amore


[emoji8]


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji8]


Ami già troppa gente per i miei gusti ahahh


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ami già troppa gente per i miei gusti ahahh


Purtroppo chi amo davvero ho scoperto che non ricambia più, lasciami almeno la promisquità virtuale [emoji57]


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Purtroppo chi amo davvero ho scoperto che non ricambia più, lasciami almeno la promisquità virtuale [emoji57]


Hai ragione pure te 

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non sta male in quel contesto, ovviamente. Sta male per la situazione creata, perchè dopo 11 anni si ritrova per la seconda volta nella sua vita a ricominciare d'accapo e con un pugno di mosche in mano. Ma questa volta ha 11 anni in più, e questo la spaventa, lo percepisco.
> sono preoccupato per lei perchè io la amo, devo prendere il mio tempo per metabolizzare a dovere la fine del mio rapporto con lei, e trovare la lucidità per tirare una riga al nostro matrimonio.
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco ora si ragiona, dagli un tempo che non è domani ma nemmeno 6 mesi, una via di mezzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ryoga io te picchio [emoji58]


Non avevo letto il nick, pensavo fosse Lecter


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti amo, sappilo.
> Però quanto cazzo ti fai desiderare... ma lo sai che è tutto il giorno che aspetto in questa discussione un tuo pippone logorroico sulla crisi esistenziale delle cavallette in amore?
> 
> Dai torno serio.
> ...


:rotfl:Sicuro!!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non avevo letto il nick, pensavo fosse Lecter


Non ho ancora avuto l'onore di esser picchiato da Lecter, purtroppo...


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non ho ancora avuto l'onore di esser picchiato da Lecter, purtroppo...


Lascia sta meglio se ti picchio io fidati


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non avevo letto il nick, pensavo fosse Lecter


Ahahahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non ho ancora avuto l'onore di esser picchiato da Lecter, purtroppo...


Lecter minaccia lanciafiamme, gite alle Svalbard, ogni tanto qualche bastonata ma poi ti offrirebbe una birra e due chiacchiere  al limite ti bastona a parole


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lascia sta meglio se ti picchio io fidati


Ti piace farlo violento? [emoji57] 
Oggi sto un po' meglio, così ho dato un'occhiata al thread di Eledriel. Cazzo, vorrei fare qualcosa anche io, ma leggendo la sua fragilità in questo momento vedo persino troppa gente lì, c'è il rischio che si defili...


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti piace farlo violento? [emoji57]
> Oggi sto un po' meglio, così ho dato un'occhiata al thread di Eledriel. Cazzo, vorrei fare qualcosa anche io, ma leggendo la sua fragilità in questo momento vedo persino troppa gente lì, c'è il rischio che si defili...


Ahahah sei in forma oggi


----------



## Beman30 (29 Ottobre 2015)

.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ahahah sei in forma oggi


Diciamo che oggi mi sento un po' più leggero. Grazie anche a voi, è un bel posto questo, fatto di gente bella [emoji4]


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Diciamo che oggi mi sento un po' più leggero. Grazie anche a voi, è un bel posto questo, fatto di gente bella [emoji4]


[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Mi fa molto piacere


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti amo, sappilo.
> Però quanto cazzo ti fai desiderare... ma lo sai che è tutto il giorno che aspetto in questa discussione un tuo pippone logorroico sulla crisi esistenziale delle cavallette in amore?
> 
> Dai torno serio.
> ...


...:rotfl:..le cavallette in amore...:rotfl:

Ma cosa vuol dire "ne sono innamorato e allora ogni minima logica va a farsi fottere?"

capisco che ci voglia tempo...ma guardala intanto che il tempo passa...che con la storia dell'essere innamorato di lei, tratti male te, e invece tu dovresti essere per te la prima persona di cui aver cura...

leggendoti io ho la sensazione che giri a largo da te...inizia a concederti un po' di dolore...


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...:rotfl:..le cavallette in amore...:rotfl:
> 
> Ma cosa vuol dire "ne sono innamorato e allora ogni minima logica va a farsi fottere?"
> 
> ...


Nel senso che quando c'è un sentimento così forte, la logica va a farsi fottere. Per questo tratto male me e mi prendo cura di lei. 
Almeno ne sono consapevole [emoji12] 
Può darsi che davvero stia girando a largo da me, ma penso sia un percorso a spirale, alla fine per quanto sia inutilmente lungo il viaggio alla fine tornerò al centro.

Appena fisicamente otterrò il mio spazio a casa (ergo lei che toglie le tende), potrò concedermi anche il tempo di un sano e liberatorio pianto...


----------



## ipazia (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Nel senso che quando c'è un sentimento così forte, la logica va a farsi fottere. Per questo tratto male me e mi prendo cura di lei. *
> Almeno ne sono consapevole [emoji12]
> Può darsi che davvero stia girando a largo da me, ma penso sia un percorso a spirale, alla fine per quanto sia inutilmente lungo il percorso alla fine tornerò al centro.
> 
> Appena fisicamente otterrò il mio spazio a casa (ergo lei che toglie le tende), potrò concedermi anche il tempo di un sano e liberatorio pianto...


mah...quindi amore è farsi male? 

Trattarsi bene o male non è questione di logica, è questione di istinto di sopravvivenza e amore per se stessi...semmai la logica cozza con queste esigenze primarie mettendo in mezzo tutti i dover essere

...la amo, quindi DEVO prendermi cura di lei
...la amo, quindi DEVO rimanere e attendere...

ma sotto bolle delusione, dolore e sofferenza che si tengono al guinzaglio perchè così si deve fare...

come mai non affermi le tue necessità in modo chiaro e deciso?

tipo, "tesoro, 3 giorni e devi essere fuori di qui"...


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> mah...quindi amore è farsi male?
> 
> Trattarsi bene o male non è questione di logica, è questione di istinto di sopravvivenza e amore per se stessi...semmai la logica cozza con queste esigenze primarie mettendo in mezzo tutti i dover essere
> 
> ...


...non so, forse sto dedicando agli ultimi attimi di quello che è stato un intenso quanto appassionante viaggio insieme un commiato senza ripicche, senza rivalse.
E quindi metto almeno una dei due nella condizione di uscirne nella maniera più indolore possibile. Lo so che è di una stupidità autodistruttiva senza logica alcuna, ma d'istinto e di impulso è questo ciò che mi viene di fare. E col cervello in stand-by causa l'elettroshock causato dalla di lei ammissione non ho i mezzi necessari a invertire la marcia. 

Vedrai che fuori dalle palle lei, faccio un format system del mio gruppo neuronale e ripristino il sistema intellettivo facendogli riprendere il controllo  
Solo ti prego, se vado in fail, fammi cenno, scuotimi se necessario, che voglio tornare  a fare il cazzaro...


----------



## ipazia (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...*non so, forse sto dedicando agli ultimi attimi di quello che è stato un intenso quanto appassionante viaggio insieme un commiato senza ripicche, senza rivalse.*
> E quindi metto almeno una dei due nella condizione di uscirne nella maniera più indolore possibile. Lo so che è di una stupidità autodistruttiva senza logica alcuna, ma d'istinto e di impulso è questo ciò che mi viene di fare. E col cervello in stand-by causa l'elettroshock causato dalla di lei ammissione non ho i mezzi necessari a invertire la marcia.
> 
> Vedrai che fuori dalle palle lei, faccio un format system del mio gruppo neuronale e ripristino il sistema intellettivo facendogli riprendere il controllo
> Solo ti prego, se vado in fail, fammi cenno, scuotimi se necessario, che voglio tornare  a fare il cazzaro...


...ecco..così mi sembri già un po' più dentro di te..

se questo vuoi fare, allora fallo..ma dittelo e non giudicarti e non darti motivazioni razionali, non cercare di lenire nessun dolore.

il suo non puoi. non hai mai potuto. e non sei tu. non si può lenire il dolore di nessuno. e neanche il proprio, che il dolore è dolore e fa male. 

lo si può accogliere in pace, e questo è un discorso...ma per farlo serve dirsi le cose come stanno...

che se dici che vuoi un commiato decoroso...ti capisco, ti capisco benissimo credimi, ma appropriatene. Fallo per te e soltanto per te. 

ma metti dei tempi...mettili davvero per te. 

...e non è obbligatorio fare i cazzari, non è obbligatorio essere simpatici, non è obbligatorio essere sul punto, non è obbligatorio essere in forma...si può semplicemente soffrire, essere confusi, rotti, delusi, incazzati anche...decidi tu con chi, dove e come...riguarda soltanto te, ma concediti tutto...e non solo quello che dovrebbe essere nei dover essere..

non devi dimostrare niente a nessuno, men che meno a te stesso. Questo tienilo bene a mente...

...se vuoi qualche calcio in culo amichevole...ci sono..e poi ci beviamo una birra


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ecco..così mi sembri già un po' più dentro di te..
> 
> se questo vuoi fare, allora fallo..ma dittelo e non giudicarti e non darti motivazioni razionali, non cercare di lenire nessun dolore.
> 
> ...


Ci sto provando a mettere dei termini temporali. Adesso il tetto c'è. Mi sto abituando anche all'idea che tra poco sarò solo (sempre che ci si possa definire soli circondati da due cani e tre gatti  ) vediamo come si evolve la cosa.
Seguirà la giusta e doverosa introspezione, ma non togliermi il mio lato "pupazzo Gnappo", la mia cialtronaggine è motivo di vanto  
...e la birra l'accetto volentieri: offri tu ovviamente


----------



## ipazia (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ci sto provando a mettere dei termini temporali. Adesso il tetto c'è. Mi sto abituando anche all'idea che tra poco sarò solo (sempre che ci si possa definire soli circondati da due cani e tre gatti  ) vediamo come si evolve la cosa.
> Seguirà la giusta e doverosa introspezione, ma non togliermi il mio lato "pupazzo Gnappo", la mia cialtronaggine è motivo di vanto
> ...e la birra l'accetto volentieri: offri tu ovviamente


..non abituarti alle idee...la realtà riserva un sacco di sorprese 

con tre gatti è impossibile!..i miei adesso sono tutti qui addosso...e la piccoletta prova anche a seguire le mie dita sulla tastiera...:facepalm:

..non toglierti tu i tuoi lati,neanche adesso...nessuno può toglierti niente che sia tuo...non serve restarci aggrappati...il cialtrone non si perde nel dolore, semmai può essere un buon compagno...ma i buoni compagni sanno anche tacere quando serve e lasciar spazio a ciò che serve...

io offro i calci


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..non abituarti alle idee...la realtà riserva un sacco di sorprese
> 
> con tre gatti è impossibile!..i miei adesso sono tutti qui addosso...e la piccoletta prova anche a seguire le mie dita sulla tastiera...:facepalm:
> 
> ...


 Lo sapevo, è il liet motiv della mia vita. Quando finalmente trovo una compagna di bevute, si scopre squattrinata :rotfl:
Poi devo capire come mai qui avete questa smania di darmi botte (leggi i post qui sopra di Simy e Perplesso e capirai) 
Riguardo i cuccioli, non me ne parlare. Ormai la casa e' loro, io servo solo quando si tratta di mangiare...


----------



## ipazia (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lo sapevo, è il liet motiv della mia vita. Quando finalmente trovo una compagna di bevute, si scopre squattrinata :rotfl:
> Poi devo capire come mai qui avete questa smania di darmi botte (leggi i post qui sopra di Simy e Perplesso e capirai)
> Riguardo i cuccioli, non me ne parlare. Ormai la casa e' loro, io servo solo quando si tratta di mangiare...


:rotfl::rotfl:


..io non smanio per le botte...ma chiedevi di scuoterti in caso di necessità... 

..ritieniti fortunato..i gattacci qui, mi degnano dell'onore di nutrirli...che visti gli ultimi disastri con scassinamento mobile porta crocchette inizio a pensare che sarebbero autonomi anche in quello

edit

buonanotte Ryoga


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ..io non smanio per le botte...ma chiedevi di scuoterti in caso di necessità...
> ...



'notte :forza:


----------



## Uroboro (30 Ottobre 2015)

Buongiono Ryoga!!!! Hai finito di Eroderti? il mondo è pieno di patata!!!!!! Ma sino a che non trovi quella perfetta per te la cosa migliore è fare l'ortolano e coltivarle ben bene...

Scherzi a parte prenditi un giorno zero, decici quale sarà, preparati per quel giorno e da li cambia la tua vita!!!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Si fanno progressi, con qualche incongruenza, ma va beh...
Ad esempio da stamane non c'è più il suo spazzolino (bene), ma nel cambiare gli asciugamani di cortesia nell' appendino del bidè ha messo due panni (male). 

Mi ci vorrebbe un Morandi personale di compagnia ad esortarmi con uno dei suoi "DAI CHE CE LA FAI", comunque oggi sono più sereno, ho passato anche una bella serata...


----------



## LTD (31 Ottobre 2015)

*ciao...*

ho letto la tua storia
vorrei dirti qualcosa di utile e di incoraggiante ma ho finito le parole...


tu non riesci a piangere, mentre io non riesco a fare altro
la tua situazione è diversa dalla mia, ma più nella forma che nella sostanza...
ti capisco molto bene

la differenza è che dietro il tuo dolore, tu hai una forza che si avverte, una voglia di vivere imperiosa, che ti aiuterà a sopportare il buio

io non lo so se riuscirò per l'ennesima volta a ricominciare da zero, le cicatrici sono troppe, la motivazione latita e l'energia si è consumata strada facendo, mi sento stupida e stanca

la vita ci plasma, ma tu non cambiare troppo, sarebbe un peccato


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho letto la tua storia
> vorrei dirti qualcosa di utile e di incoraggiante ma ho finito le parole...
> 
> 
> ...


Tu non hai idea di quanto mi abbia fatto piacere questo tuo messaggio, grazie.
Ho letto anche io la tua storia, avrei voluto dirti e scriverti tante cose, ma mi sono sempre bloccato. Per paura di non riuscire ad esserti efficacemente d'aiuto. Sei una persona stupenda, purtroppo hai assistito impotente alla fine di una relazione che hai voluto fortemente, con un compagno che hai intimamente amato. Le nostre storie hanno davvero molti punti in comune, ciò che ci differenzia è il nostro approccio all'inevitabile distacco dal proprio partner. So quanto può essere avvilente e difficile pensare di rimboccarci le maniche e ricostruire dignitosamente la nostra vita, perchè inevitabilmente il nostro sguardo è rivolto costantemente indietro. Ma dobbiamo reagire. Dobbiamo farlo SOLO PER NOI STESSI.
 Il tempo è l'unica variabile della nostra vita che non possiamo gestire, ma il nostro destino, il nostro futuro, siamo noi a definirlo. Ricorda sempre che ognuno di noi può essere straordinariamente importante in questa vita, anche solo per un istante, per un episodio, per un gesto. Non porti mai limiti, anche se messa alle strette da una situazione davvero spiacevole, puoi comunque uscirne fuori dignitosamente e trovare nuovi stimoli che ti ridiano un po' di serenità interiore. Sappi che in me troverai una spalla su cui poggiarti, scrivi pure, anche in MP, troverò sempre un po' di tempo per te. 
Se ti chiedi perchè del mio interesse, non è pietà, ma semplicemente stima e affetto :amici:
un sincero abbraccio...


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho letto la tua storia
> vorrei dirti qualcosa di utile e di incoraggiante ma ho finito le parole...
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

si legge bene, che hai un'anima molto stanca. 
Abbi comprensione con te e prenditi il tempo che ti serve per rigenerarti. 
Abbiamo tutti tempi e momenti differenti per come elaborare una ferita così profonda. 
Le forze torneranno ... quando un respiro non farà più male e la mente riuscirà a vedere altro. 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Si fanno progressi, con qualche incongruenza, ma va beh...
> Ad esempio da stamane non c'è più il suo spazzolino (bene), ma nel cambiare gli asciugamani di cortesia nell' appendino del bidè ha messo due panni (male).
> 
> Mi ci vorrebbe un Morandi personale di compagnia ad esortarmi con uno dei suoi "DAI CHE CE LA FAI", comunque oggi sono più sereno, ho passato anche una bella serata...


Sono contenta per te!


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si legge bene, che hai un'anima molto stanca.
> Abbi comprensione con te e prenditi il tempo che ti serve per rigenerarti.
> ...


Mi associo. Ele, ti abbraccio


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono contenta per te!


Grazie Mary [emoji4] 
Adesso vorrei tanto rispondesse @Eledriel...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ijpVdyPX


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ijpVdyPX


Ciao Brunetta, il link di Youtube che hai postato mi da errore 400 e non apre nessun video. Cosa era?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

[video=youtube;RL2PETWiLY8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL2PETWiLY8[/video]




Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta, il link di Youtube che hai postato mi da errore 400 e non apre nessun video. Cosa era?


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube;RL2PETWiLY8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL2PETWiLY8[/video]


[emoji4] 
Grazie. Non sono un suo fan dal punto di vista musicale (ascolto altro, Metal) ma è una brava persona, lo stimo...
Comunque canzone azzeccata [emoji106]


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji4]
> Grazie. Non sono un suo fan dal punto di vista musicale (ascolto altro, Metal) ma è una brava persona, lo stimo...


Chi se ne frega se ti piace:carneval:.
Parla, canta in italiano ed è un messaggio per te ed Eledriel.
E' come se ti avessi postato L'infinito e mi avessi risposto che preferisci i racconti gotici.


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi se ne frega se ti piace:carneval:.
> Parla, canta in italiano ed è un messaggio per te ed Eledriel.
> E' come se ti avessi postato L'infinito e mi avessi risposto che preferisci i racconti gotici.


[emoji23] 
Mettila così: non la userò come colonna sonora di questo mio periodo, però è azzeccata quindi ringrazio [emoji6]


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Chi se ne frega se ti piace*:carneval:.
> Parla, canta in italiano ed è un messaggio per te ed Eledriel.
> E' come se ti avessi postato L'infinito e mi avessi risposto che preferisci i racconti gotici.


:rotfl::rotfl:Oddio sto a mori !!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Oddio sto a mori !!!!! :rotfl:


Oh a me hanno postato cagate rock di cui non capivano una parola neanche gli americani... e mi critica una canzone di speranza.
La prossima volta gli posto D'Alessio :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh a me hanno postato cagate rock di cui non capivano una parola neanche gli americani... e mi critica una canzone di speranza.
> La prossima volta gli posto D'Alessio :carneval::rotfl:


D' Alessio :singleeye: poi deve andare subito dallo psicanalista per rielaborare il trauma  Risparmialo


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Oddio sto a mori !!!!! :rotfl:


Anche io, perché immagino la faccia di Brunetta quando ha letto il mio messaggio [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh a me hanno postato cagate rock di cui non capivano una parola neanche gli americani... e mi critica una canzone di speranza.
> La prossima volta gli posto D'Alessio :carneval::rotfl:


Ti prego Gigi NO! [emoji35]


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> D' Alessio :singleeye: poi deve andare subito dallo psicanalista per rielaborare il trauma  Risparmialo


Non sfidarmi!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Anche io, perché immagino la faccia do Brunetta quando ha letto il mio messaggio [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Ti prego Gigi NO! [emoji35]


Era più o meno così :


----------



## LTD (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi se ne frega se ti piace:carneval:.
> Parla, canta in italiano ed è un messaggio per te ed Eledriel.
> E' come se ti avessi postato L'infinito e mi avessi risposto che preferisci i racconti gotici.






grazie...


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Era più o meno così :


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie...


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Guarda che la bruni sta scartabellando tutto il repertorio di D'alessio e Tatangelo :scared::scared:


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che la bruni sta scartabellando tutto il repertorio di D'alessio e Tatangelo :scared::scared:


[emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15]


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Tiè ! 
[video=youtube;z8NdVdZiyLk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8NdVdZiyLk[/video]

"dell'aaaaanima" è il meglio :carneval:


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tiè !
> [video=youtube;z8NdVdZiyLk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8NdVdZiyLk[/video]
> 
> "dell'aaaaanima" è il meglio :carneval:


Lo sai che ti voglio bene, ma questa è cattiveria gratuita [emoji23]


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lo sai che ti voglio bene, ma questa è cattiveria gratuita [emoji23]


Tanto lo so che imbrogli e "tra le pieghe dell'aaanima che hai" non l'hai ascoltato.


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto lo so che imbrogli e "tra le pieghe dell'aaanima che hai" non l'hai ascoltato.


Però in compenso ho ascoltato tutta quella di Morandi [emoji41]


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Però in compenso ho ascoltato tutta quella di Morandi [emoji41]


Bugiardo!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bugiardo!!


Giuro.
Poi le "cartoline" in sequenza sono molto belle, la canzone non dura molto e si lascia ascoltare [emoji4]


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Giuro.
> Poi le "cartoline" in sequenza sono molto belle, la canzone non dura molto e si lascia ascoltare [emoji4]


Mi fido

:abbraccio:


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fido
> 
> :abbraccio:


[emoji8]


----------

